# Snap Caps ?



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Love your long gun - like you love your V !!!!!- V honest ! do U use Snap Caps - V4 & after each hunt - I use snap caps - do I dry fire my long gun NEVER - just a TIP - if you enter the world of up land hunting - so tell me & PIKE if U do - or tell us if this is a waist of time !!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't know if its a waste of time, but I do have them for my O/U. I've been using my Maxus since last December, so I haven't touched them. We could start a thread on me not being a purist, because I'm using a automatic on quail.
Its not like I shoot more with the Maxus, its just a lighter weight, and has a sling.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TR - the TRUTH is - talk 2 a great gunsmith - the first thing you buy for your new long gun is a set of snap caps - the fiering pin spring will last 4 ever !!!


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

RE, I guess I am having a senior moment and for the life of me, I can not remember what a "snap cap" is. I should know having taught the NRA Shotgun course. Please enlighten me. 

RT


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

RT - a snap cap is a blank load you put in your gun - then fire to release the spring tension - the good ones last about 400 times - travel cases on high end long guns - always have a set ! S/S o/u - pump - jam-omatic - after using 1 of my guns - clean it snap cap it before putting it away - even if using it the next day !


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

All of my autos are always breach open, unless loaded.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TR - as ALLWAYS - a unloaded GUN is the most dangerous - LOL - but true !


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TR - have 2 391 Beretta jam 0 matics - love them both - the down side - 2 eject all of the shells after the hunt - must push a very small button behind the load slide - if not - release the breach - and the gun is loaded !!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I unload the mag first, then the chambered round. You do bring up a very important rule. Make sure the gun is cleared before leaving the field.

On another serious note.
We all love to have kids in the field to enjoy the hunts.
But parents need to work with their kids on gun safety, and have them comfortably shooting before a hunt.
A hunt is NOT where you just put a gun in a kids hands, and think they will learn as they go.
Its not safe for the kids, or anyone else (including the dog)in the field with them.
Unless something changes, it looks like my husband and I are going to part ways with what was a friend. We don't have any hard feelings, but unless he works with his daughters away from the fields on gun safety, they won't be hunting with us. Since last March we've offered to work with them, but he never would make them available. On the youth hunt one of them missed shooting herself in the foot by inches. Life is to short to hunt with someone unsafe, and the dad seems adamant on only teaching the girls on the hunts.


----------

